# Promotional giveaways



## atlpremiere (Mar 22, 2008)

In my other thread i was given the idea to do a giveaway and just wanted to know how others feel about giveaways outside of the product you are selling but that relates to your line because i have a great idea (its great to me) but not sure how people feel about them


----------



## Phantom (May 1, 2008)

I'm rather ambivilant about promotional giveaways. From going to various and sundry conventions, they really don't do all that much to promote actual sales. I can only think of maybe one time I bought something froma giveaway. A company was giving away really cool free tees when you purchased a newly released game. You may have a great idea that will work for you, though. Instead of promotional giveaways, I prefer the angle of a limited edition. From a sales standpoint, it creates the demand for the product. The "Buy it now before the limited edition is gone and you won't have it." mentality kicks in. Some prople are also collectors that feel that if it is limited, it may actually be worth MORE in the future. A friend of mine released a new game with a set of limited edition art prints, some special game extras, and a tee shirt. He sold the limited edition package for an additional $50. It was a good deal for the customer. He spent about $5 each on the special printing (I know because I did it), and whatever he spent on the tee. He sold 50 limited edition sets and made a nice wad of cash. He had people lined up to buy it. I think he grossed about $10k on the weekend overall.


----------



## atlpremiere (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks limited is 1 of our strategies also and it is more of a sweepstakes idea


----------



## Phantom (May 1, 2008)

Interesting concept. What are you offering? A custom shirt design?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think giveaways are nice. I always enjoy all the trinkits, I get at the various shows. I really don't think they influence my decision when making a purchase though. .... JB


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

giving away a special/limited "thing" with the first X number of purchases might work


----------



## Phantom (May 1, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I think giveaways are nice. I always enjoy all the trinkits, I get at the various shows. I really don't think they influence my decision when making a purchase though. .... JB


 
This is exactly what I was saying. People love the freebies, but it usually won't sway them to buy.


----------



## atlpremiere (Mar 22, 2008)

well a the sweepstakes will be entered into with the purchase of a product it as a large grand prize (very large) and a second prize (not so large lol) I cant say specifics but it will be more than worth while i just wanted to make sure it isnt cheesy


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

give away product (tshirts) to those that will wear your stuff.....i.e. musicians, bar hoppers/etc.... people that tend to go out alot

b


----------



## Phantom (May 1, 2008)

If you go to conventions, give away freebies to people who are actually wearing your shirts. 237am reminded me of that strategy. I've seen it at game conventions. If people want the freebies bad enough, they will buy a shirt and "show up" later wearing it. It also gets your shirts worn so others will see them. I've seen companies dominate at cons because of this strategy. Another way of doing this is to have the "mystery prize man" that wanders about giving prizes to people wearing your stuff. By the way, 237am's idea is good too. IMHO


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

personally I like the give aways. Especially stuff I use all the time.

The point of the give aways, is to give something that gets used (not tossed because it doesnt work) and your company name in front of them all the time. Hopefully they will think of you when they need that particular product.

Freebies are good, but if they dont get used, you are wasting your $$


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

atlpremiere said:


> well a the sweepstakes will be entered into with the purchase of a product


Tread lightly in this area and do your research first! 

You may want to seek legal counsel as sweepstakes are subject to both Federal and State Laws and can vary widely by region. Introducing the requirement of a purchase, or consideration, for entry could result in your sweepstakes being interpreted as an illegal lottery. So you will want to include an alternate "no purchase necessary" method of entry as well.

Here's a site with bit of interesting reading... 

Womble Carlyle Sandridge & Rice Advertising, Promotions and Sweepstakes

Of couse I'm not a lawyer, so I can neither provide any legal advice nor can I vouch for the validity of any of the legal information, whether contained there, or here in my post, or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## macdaddy0123 (Jun 8, 2008)

Promotional products are a useful tool for any business. The promotional products business/industry is a billion dollar industry. Companies use certain promotional giveaways to drive business to their booths at tradeshows/expos and are often mailed out prior to the trade show. A small business can benefit by getting their name out in the public. I use pens, letter openers, yard sticks, etc. with my company name on it. I give them to prospective customers. When the prospect becomes a customer, I give him good service and usually more than he paid for. If my customer orders 150 shirts, we usually give them 155. (we are printing the shirts anyway). 
You would probably be surprised at how many "mom and pop" business giveaways include calendars. Yep, hang on your wall calendars is a very big seller for the promotional products industry. 
As far as giving away t-shirts, well, at the end of the year we have a lot of extras piling up, so we print them with our logo along with something cool like a patriotic flag and we start giving them to our special customers when they re-order.
Don't know if this helps, but it works for us.


----------



## atlpremiere (Mar 22, 2008)

wow thanks mzmadmax i never considered that issue oh boy back to the drawing board i am wondering if a sweeps that says maybe the 100th customer wins the prize is considered the same legally ill check into into it thanks again


----------



## xbftees (Jun 9, 2008)

They are actually a good way to build up your mailing list! Offer a promotional giveaway drawing that only newsletter subscribers are eligible for. You will get people on your newsletter hoping to win the sweepstakes and then you have a list of people interested in your product line that you can send promotional emails to each month. If you do a sweeps giveaway each month for current newsletter subscribers it should even help keep your unsubscribe rate low.


----------



## atlpremiere (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks that is a great idea


----------



## Majestic Leper (Jun 24, 2007)

I just made a design that I plan on printing for current customers: People who I know for a fact purchase custom t-shirts (or at least have) have talked to me personally and will give a good review to people they see and talk about the shirt. It helps that the shirt is funny, and stylish.

I envision this scene: 

[Bob, a previous customer I printed shirts for lounges at a local watering hole, rocking my awesome promo tee I gave him]
[Sven, Bob's friend and business contact approaches]
Sven: Yo Bob, that shirt is the coolest. Your so cool.
Bob: Yeah, I got from my t-shirt guy. He single handedly saved my business.
Sven: OMG! I have one thousand dollars that I need to buy t-shirts with!
[scene]

As you can see, unlimited power is bestowed on the t-shirt maker, for he/she is the source of all that is good in the world.


----------



## Phantom (May 1, 2008)

Majestic Leper said:


> I just made a design that I plan on printing for current customers: People who I know for a fact purchase custom t-shirts (or at least have) have talked to me personally and will give a good review to people they see and talk about the shirt. It helps that the shirt is funny, and stylish.
> 
> I envision this scene:
> 
> ...


LMAO This has to be a sitcom.


----------



## atlpremiere (Mar 22, 2008)

LOLOL i can see that happening


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

ahhh... calenders..... good idea..... gonna have to look into that.....

also make flyers/business cards that are 3.5x2 the standard size.... just randomly leave them around when you go out..... like counters at stores/etc.... nothing too crazy...... but it has worked for me over the years...... maybe make it like a coupon or something...print 50 shirts get 5 free if u show this card....

b


----------



## Phantom (May 1, 2008)

237am said:


> ahhh... calenders..... good idea..... gonna have to look into that.....
> 
> also make flyers/business cards that are 3.5x2 the standard size.... just randomly leave them around when you go out..... like counters at stores/etc.... nothing too crazy...... but it has worked for me over the years...... maybe make it like a coupon or something...print 50 shirts get 5 free if u show this card....
> 
> b


Why didn't I think of that?  I have print clients that have me make forms to fill out for a free giveaway. You get all their information, including email. The leads generated aren't as good as the card coupon I would imagine. You can also print or handwrite a "special discount" number or word on the back of the card for email clients.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

just make the flyers small....so people will put it in their pocket... the larger flyers people tend to toss out asap or drop....because they dont want to carry it..... i see it all the time at clubs/etc....

go small ......


plus people might stick it in their wallets/purse since its small


b


----------



## atlpremiere (Mar 22, 2008)

yea we just finished our design for our business card sized flyer we were thinking along the same lines people will usually put them in their pockets rather than throw them away and even if they put them there and forget about it they will find it eventually and it will be a reminder


----------

